# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2011



## Dan (1 Mai 2011 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2011 às 10:06)

Bom dia!

Em Várzea o dia amanheceu cinzento e com chuva fraca.
De momento não chove mas o céu permanece encoberto.
Vento fraco de sul e 8,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2011 às 10:13)

Céu nublado, vento fraco, e nao chove. De madrugada choveram 1,5mm.

Actuais 16,7°C e 71%HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 14,0ºC.

Mínima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Por agora chuva fraca e 13,0ºC, mas ainda não há muito tivemos mais um pouco de trovoada e um intenso aguaceiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

Boas tardes.

Pela noite e logo pela manhã ainda foi de aguaceiros fracos que deu 1.0mm...neste momento muitas nuvens e algum sol de vez em quando ,actual 20.0ºC e vento de S/SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2011 às 18:09)

Boas,muitas nuvens mas a sul muito nublado,vento fraco com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

Grande chuvada que está a cair agora, mais de 5,6 mm em 5 min e continua...

Temperatura de 12,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

Tudo calmo, com muito sol, e algum vento moderado de N. 

Actuais 16,4°C e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

Boas,céu muito nublado e sem chuva,vento fraco com 15.0ºC e 80%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.0ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2011 às 22:06)

Aguaceiro moderado, com vento fraco de N.

Actuais 14,9ºC e 69%HR, com 5,0mm.


----------



## panda (1 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

o site ta com problemas não??nao tem os numeros das paginas.
e quando clico na anterior vai para outros distritos


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

panda disse:


> o site ta com problemas não??nao tem os numeros das paginas.
> e quando clico na anterior vai para outros distritos



O seguimento Maio foi feito e não tem ainda 2 páginas. O que clicas é o TÓPICO anterior


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

Céu nublado com 14.2ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Z13 (1 Mai 2011 às 23:38)

Mais um dia como os anteriores, onde posso destacar uma valente chuvada que em 25 minutos me despejou *10mm*, terminando o dia com um total de *19mm*.




Extremos de temperatura: *10,2ºC  16,0ºC*

Neste momento *9,1ºC* com *98%* de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia

depois de um fim de semana em Gouveia onde prticamente so choveu no sabado é noite, o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado no sabado e domingo, o vento esteve ausente... 

hoje o dia chega com ceu limpo e alguma neblina nas zonas baixas, nao ha vento e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2011 às 07:55)

manhã fresca, com neblina e nuvens altas, com vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 12,4ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2011 às 15:27)

Boas tardes .

Depois de uma meia manhã de céu limpo neste momento a coisa está ficar muito carregado de negro nalgumas direções ...o vento está a ficar moderado W/NW,actual 21.9ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2011 às 16:50)

Muitas nuvens ainda ,mas já estêve com melhor aspecto ,actual 21.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mai 2011 às 18:46)

boas

por santa comba o dia esta a ser de algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco com rajadas... encontra-se uma celula na Estrela, tenho o conhecimento que esta a haver, trovoada em Gouveia... 

Extremos: 11.3ºC de minima e 23.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco com rajadas e sigo com 20.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2011 às 19:43)

Céu parcialmente nublado, com uma boa célula a E, parece ter muita actividade. O vento é fraco a moderado de NE.

Actuais 18,1ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Mai 2011 às 20:53)

Por aqui a tarde teve algumas formações, mas ficou tudo no horizonte...


Por agora, céu com alguma nebulosidade vinda de oeste e temperatura nos *14.5ºC*.

Humidade nos *79%*.


----------



## Teles (2 Mai 2011 às 21:12)

Um bonito tima-lapse


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

Bom timelapse ac_cernax!

----------------------------
Por cá o céu está limpo, não há vento.

Actuais 16,2ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento de W/NW,actuais 15.6ºC e 70%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.1ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2011 às 06:31)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE, com 11,2°C e 76%HR


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2011 às 08:14)

Neblina muito densa neste momenyo, o vento é nulo. A visibilidade é menor que 4metros.

Actuais 12,3°C e 74%HR.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mai 2011 às 14:14)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 20ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2011 às 15:43)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã...neste momento muitas nuvens e vento moderado de W,actual 23.0ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Boas,céu limpo depois de uma tarde com muitas nuvens com alguns  momentos mais nublado,vento moderado de W/NW,actual 19.1ºC e 54%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.7ºC / 23.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mai 2011 às 21:11)

boas

dia de nevoeiro durante a manha e ate por volta das 10h da manha, deixando o ceu pouco nublado e assim se manteve durante todo o dia... 
o vento sopou fraco durante a tarde... 

extremos: 10.2ºC de minima e 21.6ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 14.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 14.6ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Tarde de poucas nuvens e de vento moderado de W ou SW.

Actuais 13,8°C e 59%HR.


----------



## Z13 (3 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

Boa noite,

dia ameno de primavera, com a temperatura a oscilar entre a mínima de 7,1ºC e a máxima de 21,0ºC.

Por agora *12,2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo, sem vento e com 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2011 às 15:52)

Boas tardes.

Manhã com céu limpo para estar com algumas nuvens neste momento,há sombra nota-se que o ar é fresco actuais 22.5ºC e vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## panda (4 Mai 2011 às 16:29)

boas
céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco 
temperatura actual:23.4ºc e 21% HR
media do vento 2, 5KMh

P 1016 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2011 às 17:50)

boas

por estes dias estou em gouveia, a passar uns dias de folga mas volto sexta para santa comba... 

por Gouveia a manha foi de sol, aumentando a neblusidade durante a tarde. 
nao houve vento ate agora... 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com 19.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2011 às 18:48)

Boas,ainda algumas nuvens com algum vento de W,actual 21.2ºC e 44%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.7ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

Dia calmo de muitas nuvens, neblina e bastante vento.

Actuais 19,0ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2011 às 20:41)

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus a Este, e vento moderado de Nordeste.

Actuais 16,1ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2011 às 21:33)

Boas,noite fresca devido ao vento moderado de W,actuais 15.7ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2011 às 22:18)

Noite agradavelmente fresca, com vento fraco de W, uma leve brisa. O céu está limpo e bem estrelado.

Actuais 14,0ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento o ceu esta limpo e a temperatura nos 11.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Céu limpo com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

Dias a aumentar e a melhorar 

Extremos de temperatura: *6,2ºC  21,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mai 2011 às 12:51)

boas

por gouveia a manha foi de sol e estando agora a aumentar a neblusidade, nao ha vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2011 às 14:11)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã para estar com muitas nuvens neste momento,actual 21.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2011 às 19:10)

Boas,sol,nuvens e vento fraco,actuais 22.4ºC e 46%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.2ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mai 2011 às 19:32)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e _cumulus_, vento fraco de W.

Actuais 19,2ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2011 às 22:08)

Boas,céu pouco nublado com vento quase nulo,actual 17.1ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Z13 (5 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

Mais um dia ameno e solarengo com temperaturas entre os *6,5ºC  23,0ºC*


Temperatura actual:* 14,2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mai 2011 às 22:25)

por Gouveia a tarde foi de muitas nuvens e ate chegou a pingar mas, nao foi nada de especial... nao houve vento durante o dia... 

extremos: 7.5ºC de minima e 24.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com 13.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

Tudo calmo com 16.2ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2011 às 09:05)

Manhã de céu nublado por nuvens altas e por um número crescente de cumulus, que nascem e crescem a um ritmo relativamente rápido... O vento é nulo, ou muito fraco de W.

Actuais 16,0ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Mai 2011 às 09:58)

Céu muito nublado e *14,6ºC*


Mínima de 9,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2011 às 10:05)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e por cumulus, apesar de muito menos que há uma hora atrás, parece que morreram... Está é a ficar bem quente, e com bastante humidade... Um bafo.

Actuais 18,6ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2011 às 11:57)

Continuam as nuvens altas e algo densas, e alguns cumulus, já mais desenvolvidos, mas nada de especial, ou que por agora esteja de prometer...

Actuais 20,6ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mai 2011 às 12:17)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de muitas nuvens ne alguns cumulos a desenvolverem-se na serra, mas nada de especial...

actuais: ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas e alguns cumulos a desenvolverem-se 
nao ha vento e sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

Tarde pouco interessante, de vento de SW, moderado a forte, e com muitas nuvens e algumas pingas.

Actuais 19,8ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

Boas noites.

Dia de muitas nuvens e continua com vento fraco,actuais 16.0ºC e 65%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mai 2011 às 22:21)

boas

Por Gouveia a tarde foi de muitas nuvens e vento a soprar temporariamente moderado... 
extremos: 9.5ºC de minima e 23.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, o vento sopra de vez em quando, e sigo com 14.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Aqui por Bragança acabou por cair apenas um pequeno aguaceiro a meio da manhã que nem "acordou" o meu pluviómetro...

De resto o dia foi sempre nublado com alguma ou outra aberta...
A temperatura oscilou entre os* 9,2ºC  21,9ºC*

Neste momento, *14,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco de W,actual 15.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2011 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 13,8ºC.

11,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2011 às 12:15)

Manhã de chuva fraca e esporádica, com vento moderado a forte de S/SW.

Actuais 17,6ºC e 57%HR, com 1,2mm.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mai 2011 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,

por Bragança o céu ainda está bastante nublado, embora já com uma ou outra aberta!

Até agora recolhi apenas *1mm* de chuva

A temperatura está nos *14ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2011 às 14:46)

Boas tardes.

Muitas nuvens com sol neste momento ...já choveu por várias vezes desde manhã com o vento moderado e com rajadas,actual 17.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

boas

Por Gouveia a manha foi de aguaceiros e vento moderado... tal como a tarde esta a ser igual... 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas, vento moderado e sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

Tarde de muitas nuvens e sol, vento abundante moderado a bem forte de S.

Actuais 16,2ºC e 42%HR, com 2,2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

Céu nublado e vento moderado de S, com um aguaceiro muito fraco.

Actuais 15,5ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Boas,tarde com muitas e já não houve mais precipitação...neste momento poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 14.2ºC e 61%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.0ºC / 19.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2011 às 21:19)

Céu nublado com abertas com vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Actuais 14,1ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actuais 13.5ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mai 2011 às 23:47)

Boas

por gouveia esta tudo calmo, vento fraco e ceu nublado e 11.3ºC... 

extremos: 12.4ºC de minima e 19.9ºC de maxima


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2011 às 09:40)

Bom dia 

Céu muito nublado e 13,2ºC.

Mínima de 9,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2011 às 11:23)

Chuva fraca e 12,9ºC por agora.




.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2011 às 13:02)

Bons dias.

Muitas nuvens com o sol a marcar presênça por vezes ...vento moderado e ambiente fresco,actual 19.0ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mai 2011 às 14:21)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de algumas nuvens e vento fraco e uma minima de 10.4ºC... 
actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Manhã com alguma chuva e tarde com muitas nuvens, sempre com vento fraco a moderado de S/SW.

Actuais 19,0ºC e 55%HR, com 4,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mai 2011 às 17:21)

Tarde a seguir os passos da manhã, com muitas nuvens, algum sol e um chuvisco por outro.

Actuais 20,2ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

Boas,por aqui ainda deu lugar as muitas nuvens de tarde ...neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco,actuais 21.1ºC e 41%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2011 às 20:25)

Boas,por aqui o sol já se escapou por trás do monte do barrocal  com vento fraco.actual 18.8ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

Boas,céu limpo e a ficar fresco na rua ,actual 15.7ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

Tudo calmo com 15.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo... 
ceu pouco nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (8 Mai 2011 às 23:57)

O dia começou ruim, mas acabou bem agradável, prenúncio da semana que aí vem!

Neste momento *10,7ºC* e *1020 hPa*

*Mínima: 9,2ºC*

*Máxima: 18,7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas do rio... sigo com uma temperatura de 13.9ºC


----------



## Serrano (9 Mai 2011 às 14:03)

22ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2011 às 15:35)

Boas tardes !

Pois sim...por aqui quanto há temperatura máxima...passa logo de 8 a 80 ...muito sol com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco de E,actual 26.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mai 2011 às 18:59)

dia de sol por aqui com algumas nuvens altas, nao houve vento durante todo o dia... as temperaturas voiltam a subir
extremos: 9.4ºC de minima e 24.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

Boas,Tarde com muito sol e já com ambiente na rua a notar-se quente....actuais 23.1ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2011 às 21:51)

A noite por aqui ainda com uma temperatura tropical ,com 22.0ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## panda (9 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

a noite esta uma maravilha sem vento e céu limpo
actual 19ºc e 33% HR


----------



## Z13 (9 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

*14,9ºC *neste que foi o dia mais quente deste mês de Maio, até agora! 


Extremos:

Mínima: *5,7ºC*

Máxima: *25,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Tudo calmo com 20.8ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mai 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia

o dia começa com sol e neblina nas zonas baixas do rio... nao ha vento e sico ja com 16.0ºC... isto hoje promete


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2011 às 13:10)

Boa tarde.

Bonito dia de sol aqui em Bragança, a temperatura ronda neste momento os 25ºC na estação do IPB


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mai 2011 às 13:56)

Boas Tardes!

Mínima de *12.6ºC* às 06:28.

Por agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos* 27.3ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (10 Mai 2011 às 14:13)

26.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2011 às 15:45)

Boas tardes.

Hoje é Feriado no Concelho de Castelo Branco e dedicado há Nossa Senhora de Mércules,cuja igreja e santuário fica no campo nos arredores da cidade,hojé já passei por lá algumas horas  depois de uma almoçarada numa das barracas das muitas que existiam por lá .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 28.6ºC .


----------



## panda (10 Mai 2011 às 18:00)

boas 
actual 29ºc e 20%HR
vento na ordem de 1 a 4 KMh 
P 1021hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

dia de sol e bem quente por estes lados, atingi nova maxima deste ano... 
extremos: 10.7ºC de minima e 29.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, o vento sopra fraco desde o meio da tarde e sigo com 25.5ºC...


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mai 2011 às 21:29)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 21.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2011 às 21:51)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e subida da temperatura máxima ,actual 24.6ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Boas,por aqui quanto há temperatura neste momento a noite ainda é só uma criança ,actual 24.2ºC  com 51%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo e com alguma neblina sobre o rio, sem vento e com 19.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

Bons dias.

Sol e nuvens altas com vento fraco,actual 26.7ºC e abafado .


----------



## Mjhb (11 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

Estes dias vou estar ausente, ou com muito pouca presença devido aos estudos... Venho numa rapidinha para dar notícia da grande subida de temperatura dos últimos dias. Ontem foi um dia muito quente, com máxima de 25,65ºC.

Hoje está um calor danado( é preciso ver que para mim 30ºC é quase insuportável), e há algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical , mas nada de prometedor...


----------



## panda (11 Mai 2011 às 14:54)

boas 
actual 27.8ºc e 20%HR
céu com alguma nebulosidade alta
P1022hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

Boas,nuvens altas com 28.0ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 16:08)

A Estação do Pinhão segue quente. Às 15h (14h UTC) seguia com *33.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2011 às 17:29)

Nuvens altas com 27.8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

Interessante célula entre Vila Real e Chaves ...


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Interessante célula entre Vila Real e Chaves ...



Sem duvida, é a maior célula agora sobre Portugal, mas em Espanha neste momento há células maiores.

Aqui em Bragança o céu está a ficar nublado a Oeste, provavelmente devido às nuvens parte exterior da célula já referida

Por agora 23.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2011 às 18:51)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol com algumas nuvens, o vento so apareceu a coisa de uma hora, tal como uma celula que se formou na serra, e que ja tem uma bigorna muito bem desenvolvida e bastante perto... 
cheguei tambem pela primeira vez aos 30ºC este ano 
extremos: 14.7ºC de minima e 30.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado pela bigorna que provem da serra, parece ir de este para norte, vento fraco de oeste e com 27.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Boas,muito sol e nuvens altas com vento muito fraco,actual 27.4ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2011 às 19:58)

Aquela célula transmontana descarregou bem em Carrazêda de Ansiães.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2011 às 20:04)

A instabilidade continua a fazer-se sentir, agora também na região de Foz Côa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Boas,vento muito fraco e ainda uns quentes 24.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

*+25,9mm* em Carrazêda de Ansiães entre as 18h e as 19h UTC.

Descargas electricas entre as 16h e as 19h UTC


----------



## Z13 (11 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Aqui por Bragança tivemos o dia mais quente de 2011, com uma máxima de *30,2ºC*

A mínima ficou em *10,7ºC*

O céu ao final da tarde ameaçou alguma chuva mas não caiu nada...

Neste momento ainda *19,3ºC* e *35%* de HR


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

Boa noite, à pouco mais de meia hora estava na zona da Nova Catedral aqui de Bragança e via-se relâmpagos distantes a Este/Nordeste, agora já estou em casa e daqui não consigo olhar para a direcção onde via a trovoada.

Aqui está um noite quente, 19.3ºC por agora na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento muito fraco,actual 22.8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## panda (11 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

por aqui a temperatura foi até aos 30.9ºc
actual 20.2ºc e 38%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia

dia chega com ceu limpo e algumas nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com 16.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2011 às 12:13)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo pela zona e vento muito fraco de SE,lá fora o ambiente está a ficar ,actuais 26.6ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2011 às 14:27)

Boas,mais nuvens há vista médias a sul e já boas formações a norte,vento fraco com 27.9ºC.


----------



## dahon (12 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

A nordeste de Viseu formou-se uma bela cumulonimbus mas por aqui tudo calmo. Espero que seja só por enquanto.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Mai 2011 às 15:22)

Trovoada em Vila Real. Desde as 14h que se ouvem trovões. Esperemos que chegue até à cidade. Nada de chuva.


----------



## dahon (12 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

Já se ouvem trovões ao longe nuvens muito escuras aproximam-se.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2011 às 16:03)

Quentinho  com 29.0ºC.


----------



## ACalado (12 Mai 2011 às 16:24)

Dia quente com 22.3ºc, neste momento já são visíveis alguns cúmulos no horizontes

http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## dahon (12 Mai 2011 às 16:28)

Trovões bem fortes e já vi 4 relâmpagos á maneira.
Chuva pra já nada.


Edit(16:40) Infelizmente acho que está a passar a oeste daqui.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2011 às 17:32)

Boa tarde

Acabou de cair um curto mas forte aguaceiro em Bragança


----------



## ACalado (12 Mai 2011 às 18:09)

Começa a trovejar por aqui, estão boas células em formação pelo interior.












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

Alguém me pode confirmar como esta o tempo na zona norte da Serra da Estrela...nomeadamente Gouveia?


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

boas

por aqui troveja mas esta a passar ao lado, esta mesmo a passar de raspão, ouvem-se trovoes fortissimos... 

aqui esta ela a passar de raspão...


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2011 às 18:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Alguém me pode confirmar como esta o tempo na zona norte da Serra da Estrela...nomeadamente Gouveia?



Por gouveia segundo um familiar que esta uma forte trovoada e chuva... mas nao me deram mais promenores... ele estavam com receio de estar ao telefone


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

ricardop120 disse:


> Por gouveia segundo um familiar que esta uma forte trovoada e chuva... mas nao me deram mais promenores... ele estavam com receio de estar ao telefone



A chuva é bem vinda...espero é que não estrague nada...até ontem estive lá e a expectativa para o dia de hoje era grande...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

Boas,as nuvens por aqui já vão fazendo sombra...a norte muito escuro ,actual 27.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 29.9ºC .


----------



## amarusp (12 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

Boa tarde, segundo  informação da rádio Arganil troveja e caiem aguaceiros por toda a região da Serra de estrela


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

Ouvi dizer que por Cernache do Bonjardim, esteve a fazer trovoada e caiu granizo de alguma dimensão. 

Por Castelo Branco o cenário é este...


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

por aqui o dia foi de sol e calor, aumentando a neblusidade durante a tarde com a tal trovoada a passar ao lado, nao houve vento por aqui hoje... 

extremos: 15.1ºC de minima e 31.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com uns abafados 21.1ºC com a humidade nos 64%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 23.0ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ouvi dizer que por Cernache do Bonjardim, esteve a fazer trovoada e caiu granizo de alguma dimensão.
> 
> Por Castelo Branco o cenário é este...



Por volta das 20h30/21h ainda caíram uns pingos grossos, pelo menos na zona sul da cidade. As nuvens eram bem negras sobretudo a oeste e a norte (s.estrela/gardunha) com vários relâmpagos ao longe (sem som). Houve alguém que me disse que no salgueiro do campo a 10km da cidade que choveu bem e arrefeceu de forma impressionante, sentindo-se frio.


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

Por Bragança foi mais um dia a vê-las passar de largo...

De facto choveu um pouco no centro da cidade, como referiu o MSantos, mas muito localizado. A essa hora eu estava na zona do Modelo e lá nem pingou!

A temperatura variou entre os *10,9ºC* e os *27,5ºC*

Neste momento algumas núvens, *15,6ºC* e algum vento


----------



## panda (12 Mai 2011 às 23:45)

boa noite
por aqui tudo calmo, a tarde ouvi  uns trovoes ao longe e caiu uns pingos  só.
actual 19ºc e 36%HR


----------



## fcechini (13 Mai 2011 às 03:07)

É o verão chegando 
Bom pra quem gosta de calor , e horrivel pra quem ama o frio


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mai 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia 
por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 19.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2011 às 11:07)

Bons dias.

Por aqui já se ...a manhã é dedicado ao jardim ...cortar a relva e suplementos.

Céu limpo e vento fraco com 23.8ºC e 50%HR.

Já agora,trabalhar para o bronzeado ,este é de borla .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

Boas,Nuvens a sul e a norte ...aqui pelo meio ,acho que hoje a temperatura vai-se atirar para as máximas do ano,actual 29.3ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2011 às 17:06)

Pela zona muito sol e ,actual 29.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2011 às 19:57)

Boas,hoje já se chegou aos trinta ...muitas nuvens pela tarde e neste momento uma enorme nuvem mesmo em frente  a W...vento fraco com 27.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 30.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2011 às 20:10)

Já cheira a terra molhada ...com a temperatura a descer 25.3ºC.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

*Ontem
*










*
Hoje, tirada há instantes na IP3*


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2011 às 20:34)

Mais uma de há pouco


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Excelentes fotos Vince


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e tal como ontem quente ate demais... comecou a ficar gradualmente nublado durante a tarde... 

extremos: 19.1ºC de minima e 31.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vejo uma celula a Sul daqui, nao ha vento e sigo com 23.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2011 às 21:15)

Bonitas fotos Vince

Aqui em Bragança o dia foi uma desilusão em termos meteorologicos, nada aconteceu por aqui, apenas foi possível ver algumas formações ao longe.

Tivemos um dia quente e com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas que não deram nada.


----------



## Teles (13 Mai 2011 às 21:28)

Boas , fotos vince  obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

Realmente boas fotos vince, eu de cá conseguia ver essa célula.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

Boas,depois de um fim de tarde com muitas nuvens neste momento já limpou tudo,actual 23.0ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## panda (13 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

Boas, por aqui foi só ameaça de   tudo calmo com 20.6ºc e 35%HR


----------



## Z13 (14 Mai 2011 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

por Bragança temos o céu parcialmente nublado e *19,9ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de 10,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2011 às 16:52)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã e ...meio da manhã já com boas formações em volta da cidade ...é hoje o meu dia de rega aqui na zona ...afinal está tudo a mudar-se para outras bandas arre,actual 29.8ºC.


----------



## Teles (14 Mai 2011 às 16:52)




----------



## panda (14 Mai 2011 às 17:53)

Boas
temperatura actual 24.4ºc e 25%HR
vento fraco a moderado, rajada max 15 kmh
céu limpo


----------



## Mjhb (14 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

Dias de calor tremendo, tempo seco com alguma, até bastante humidade da parte da manhã, e de vento moderado. Não choveu, mas trovejou e houveram muitas células, principalmente na Terça.

Hoje céu limpo ou parcialmente nublado, com actuais 25,2ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Boas,já céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 26.9ºC e 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (14 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

Disseram-me que esta tarde houve bastante trovoada em Aldeia de Santo António (Sabugal) mas que a precipitação foi escassa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

Boas,céu limpo e por fim o vento está a ficar moderado com um cheirinho a fresco ...é de abrir as janelas que a casa já se sente .actual 20.2ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, tronando-se nublado durante a tarde, nao houve vento durante o dia
extremos: 15.5ºC de minima e 28.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento agora fraco desde ha uma hora a tras, e sigo com 21.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Que grande festival de vento se levantou agora... o ambiente secou muito, e a temperatura está estável na casa dos 21ºC há mais de uma hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

O vento já acalmou bastante...antes das 0h ainda vou arranjar uma nova mínima,actual 19.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mai 2011 às 01:03)

levantou-se uma ventania repentina a coisa de meia hora a temperatura tambem baixou... vento forte e com 18.5ºC


----------



## dahon (15 Mai 2011 às 01:20)

Impressionante o vento desde à duas horas até agora com rajadas fortíssimas, inclusive já atirou para o chão os caixotes do lixo.


----------



## panda (15 Mai 2011 às 01:51)

actual 15.7ºc
o vento continua a soprar rajada máxima 35kmh, o cata vento não para de dar voltas


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2011 às 09:48)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 11,9ºC.

Mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2011 às 15:41)

Boas tardes.

Noite ventosa e manhã com o ambiente fresco...céu limpo e nuvens altas mais a sul,actual 24.8ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

Continua-se com tarde ventosa e céu limpo,actual 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

noite e manha ventosa por aqui, mas abrandou agora durante a tarde, com o ceu limpo durante todo o dia... a temperatura foi mais baixa... 
extremos: 13.1ºC de minima e 28.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 23.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento a refrecar a noite,actual 20.1ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

Noite de lua e vento fraco,actual 19.2ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Mai 2011 às 23:35)

Boas noites,
este fim-de-semana por Passos de Lomba (770 m), Vinhais:

14/05: 
Tº máx: 24,8ºC
Tº mín: 10,4ºC
15/05:
Tº máx: 22,5ºC
Tº mín: 3,1ºC, com relatos de geada, numa aldeia espanhola vizinha que fica à beira rio.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2011 às 07:26)

Bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega ventoso, com ceu limpo, vento forte e com 16.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 14:32)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo para passar a muitas nuvens pelo meio da manhã...neste momento poucas nuvens e muito sol com algum vento,actual 26.1ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

Boas,algumas nuvens e muito sol pela zona...mas a sul já se nota muito escuro ,vento de E/SE,actual 27.7ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Mai 2011 às 18:22)

Boas tardes...

Actualmente céu muito nublado acompanhado de o que parecem ser trovoadas secas . Esperamos que não pegue fogo a nenhuma mata .

EDITADO: Ok, agora começou a pingar..... mas muito fraquito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 18:43)

Boas,muito barulho e escuro para dar meia dúzia de pingos pela zona ...neste momento a SE é visível um arco-irís,actual 25.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

boas

por aqui o dia de ceu limpo, e mais quente que ontem, o ceu tornou-se nublado durante a tarde, o vento soprou moderado ate ao fim da manha... 
extremos. 14.2ºC de minima e 29.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, com uma celula a crescer no sitio do custume, a Este na serra da estrela, nao ha vento e sigo com 27.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 19:55)

Neste momento novamente muito escuro de S/SE e o vento a ficar forte de SE,actual 24.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

ja troveja em santa comba...  aproxima-se uma celula de Sul, pelo sat 24 vem dos lados de coimbra... sigo ainda com 26.8ºC tambem nao chove por aqui


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

Por aqui trovoada de vários quadrantes, com períodos de maior acalmia. 

Temperatura nos *20.8ºC* e HR nos *65%*.

Quanto à precipitação, ainda não foi digna de registo.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2011 às 21:11)

esta a passar ao lado tal como aconteceu na quinta feira passada, levantou-se vento que sopra fraco... ela deve estar para os lados de Gois, Arganil Oliveira do Hospital... parece que vai paralela a serra da esrela... sigo ainda com uns abafados 24.5ºC


----------



## Norther (16 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

muita descarga eléctrica esta a chegar a Cova da Beira, vem do lado N da Serra


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Foto tirada esta tarde na Sra da Confiança - Pedrogão Pequeno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Boas,por aqui chegou agora  com trovões em várias direções ,actual 20.4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

A chuva continua com 18.7ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Norther (16 Mai 2011 às 22:48)

foi sol de pouca dura, ainda consegui tirar uma foto da minha varanda embora com pouca qualidade


----------



## Fil (16 Mai 2011 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui foi um belo dia de sol sem a animação que afectou o resto do país.  Temperatura actual de 15,8ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 7,1ºC e máxima de 21,2ºC.

PS: boa Norther!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Continua com mais intensidade a chuva e vento de SE,actual 17.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (16 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Neste momento tudo calmo sem vento nem chuva e com 18ºC


----------



## CSOF (16 Mai 2011 às 23:20)

Por aqui dia de muito sol, agora com 19,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2011 às 23:44)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, ceu nublado e sem, vento a temperatura é que se mantem alta, sigo com 21.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e com uns agradaveis 18.2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mai 2011 às 07:37)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperatura nos *14.5ºC *e Humidade nos* 92%*.


----------



## CSOF (17 Mai 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia, por aqui começa a chover, ainda que fraca....por agora


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2011 às 16:05)

Aguaceiro forte na Gralheira, Montemuro.







----------------

E entretanto a webcam ficou offline. 
Última imagem.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mai 2011 às 17:05)

Por aqui alguns cumulos engraçados e um aguaceiro por volta das 15h. Mais de resto tudo calmo.

Temperatura nos *20.8ºC* e HR nos *81%*.

Mínima de *14.2ºC* às 06:30.




Foto tirada à minutos...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2011 às 17:48)

Por agora temos aguaceiros e trovoadas por todo o norte do distrito de Viseu, em deslocamento para norte.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2011 às 18:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens, e com algum vento so da parte da manha... davam descida de temperatura para a regiao centro mas aqui manteve-se em relação ao dia de ontem... 

extremos: 17.9ºC de minima e 28.1ºC de maxima

actualmente: 24.9ºC com uma trovoada a passar nao muito longe daqui, provavelmante no Nelas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está a ficar muito escuro a S/SW .

De noite ainda choveu bem,pela manhã céu muito nublado para dar lugar ao sol ao meio da manhã com muitas nuvens,actual 22.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

Boa acumulação em Viseu:





Viseu (Aeródromo): *20.2 mm*
Viseu (Cidade): *1.6 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2011 às 20:55)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu nublado nao chove e nao ha vento... sigo com 20.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 21:01)

Depois de 20.2 mm às 19h, eis que mais 20 mm às 20h.
Em 2h precipitou *40.2 mm*





Viseu (Aeródromo): *20 mm*
Viseu (Cidade): *4.8 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2011 às 21:59)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo ,actual 20.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

ha bastante actividade electrica a Este daqui, pos lados de Agudeda ou Mealhada para essa zona, vejo claroes constantes...


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mai 2011 às 22:29)

É visível muita actividade eléctrica ao longe...





Por aqui a temperatura está nos *18.1ºC* e a Humidade nos *88%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

Noite de lua grande  com tudo calmo,actuais 19.5ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## panda (17 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

por aqui o dia foi de nebulosidade e abertas, chuva foi durante a madrugada com
3.7mm acumulados.
actual 17.8ºc e 52%HR


----------



## panda (18 Mai 2011 às 00:06)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/nokia075.jpg/ , isto foi já algum tempo.





como se mete imagens directamente do pc para aqui sem ser atraves do site imageshack


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 00:22)

Radar Meteorológico MeteoGalicia disponível ao público:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=gl


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu ublado, com neblina nas zonas mais baixas e sem vento... sigo com 18.0ºC 
houve um pequeno aguaceiro durante a noite...


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Mai 2011 às 08:35)

Por aqui já levo 1.2mm acumulados e 16.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mai 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, tempo fresco com céu encoberto e chuva.


----------



## Serrano (18 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Agora não chove na Covilhã, com 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2011 às 14:16)

Infelizmente o Nordeste Transmontano está a passar ao lado deste evento, mas esperemos pelo fim da tarde...

Céu nublado com abertas e 23ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

Depois de um manhã com céu pouco nublado, agora temos céu muito nublado e já caíram uns pingos muito ligeiros à instantes.


----------



## cm3pt (18 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

Em Vila Real uma pequena célula esta a disparar algumas descargas para os lados do Alvão. Ainda cairam tres em simultaneo.
Infelizmente, continuo sem cam video Alguem em Vila Real que tenha? 
Cumptos.


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2011 às 15:54)

Boa tarde 

Chuva e trovoada em Bragança


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2011 às 15:56)

Boas tardes.

A noite por aqui foi calma...a chuva só apareceu por volta das 9h em forma de aguaceiros toda a manhã e principío da tarde...depois já houve sol e acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte neste momento,actual 16.8ºC e 85%HR com 7.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2011 às 16:36)

Neste momento sol e vento moderado,nuvens baixas a virem de SE,actual 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

Por aqui está uma tarde soalheira  ,mas sul nota-se mais escuro,actual 21.0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens e caiu um breve aguaceiro por volta do meio dia e meio... nao houve vento
extremos: 16.2ºC de minima e 28.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 25.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Algumas nuvens e tudo calmo,actual 20.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mai 2011 às 21:34)

passou por aqui uma pequena celula pouco activa e com um breve aguaceiro... o vento soprou fraco durante a passagem da mesma... 
sigo com 18.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

Dia com aguaceiros fracos a moderados à tarde, sem trovoada nem vento forte.

Actuais 17,6ºC e 76%HR, com 2,7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 16.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 21.6ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

boas

o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com neblina nas zonas mais baixas... sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

boas

troveja desde as 18h por aqui.... trovoada moderada com algum vento fraco a mistura...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2011 às 19:49)

Tarde de trovoada intensa e chuva moderada.

Actuais 17,2ºC e 72%HR, com 7,2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2011 às 21:27)

Tudo calmo, trovoada ao longe, sem chuva.

Actuais 16,8ºC e 78%HR, com 8,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2011 às 22:06)

Boas noites.

Dia de muitas nuvens mais pela tarde e sem precipitação e subida da temperatura...tudo calmo neste momento ,actual 18.0ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

gravei um prequeno video quando a celula começou a passar por cima do meu predio... nota.se bem as nuvens a movimentarem-se na gust front...
 desculpem a qualidade, foi gravado com o telemovel...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

ricardop120 disse:


> gravei um prequeno video quando a celula começou a passar por cima do meu predio... nota.se bem as nuvens a movimentarem-se na gust front...
> desculpem a qualidade, foi gravado com o telemovel...



Brutal! Belo registo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2011 às 23:42)

Tudo calmo com vento fraco de N/NE,actuais 17.2ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2011 às 23:44)

Boas

Na minha viagem hoje de Bragança para Lisboa apanhei alguns aguaceiros principalmente na Serra do Marão e perto de Mirandela, quando já estava na A1 perto de Aveiro era visível uma grande célula a Este no Interior, provavelmente sobre o distrito de Viseu


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mai 2011 às 07:19)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, nao ha vento e sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2011 às 11:53)

Bons dias .

Após alguns dias de alguma turbolência hoje dia de céu limpo e muito sol ,actual 22.7ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2011 às 12:53)

Neste momento muitas nuvens baixas vão chegando ,actual 23.4ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2011 às 13:53)

Mais nuvens com vento fraco,actual 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Nuvens e muito sol com 25.2ºC .


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e começam a aparecer uma rajadas de vento. A luz já deu sinal de querer ir abaixo. Vamos aguardar.
Ontem choveu desalmadamente entre as 16:45 e as 17:10


----------



## pedro vitorino (20 Mai 2011 às 16:49)

por lamego, chove torrencialmente, acompanhada de trovoada bem forte


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Mai 2011 às 17:53)

Depois de 2 trovões ao longe... não se passa nada


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2011 às 19:16)

Algumas fotos típicas desta altura do ano. 
















Por agora céu nublado e 21,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 13,0ºC / 25,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2011 às 22:03)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N/NW,actual 20.4ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC/26.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

boas

dia de sol, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, nao houve vento por aqui... 
extremos: 13.6ºC de minima e 25.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 19.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

Tudo calmo com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mai 2011 às 14:04)

Tarde quente e algo húmida, por causa da forte neblina da manhã... Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical e vento raco a moderado de SE.

Actuais 23,6ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2011 às 16:59)

Belas fotos DAN


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro da parte da manha ate as 11.30h depois de tarde o ceu esteve nublado... o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 14.7ºC de minima e 22.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e com 18.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Grande célula que está a passar em Freixo Espada á Cinta segundo o wunderground , que deve ser de trovoada forte, vento forte.

Alguem de aí de perto me confirme esta situação com fotos, videos ou comentários.

Obrigada


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2011 às 22:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Grande célula que está a passar em Freixo Espada á Cinta segundo o wunderground , que deve ser de trovoada forte, granizo, vento forte.
> 
> Alguem confirme esta situação com fotos, videos ou comentários.
> 
> Obrigada



Não há nada. Radar e sat limpos.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Grande célula que está a passar em Freixo Espada á Cinta segundo o wunderground , que deve ser de trovoada forte, granizo, vento forte.
> 
> Alguem de aí de perto me confirme esta situação com fotos, videos ou comentários porque pode ser perigoso para as localidades próximas.
> 
> Obrigada



Boa noite, tem de ter mais cuidado com aquilo que posta aqui, o que acabou de escrever não faz sentido absolutamente nenhum. Neste momento não há nenhuma célula na dita localização.

Ver mais info em:

Satélite
Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas
Radar Precipitação


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mai 2011 às 22:08)

Obrigado pela confirmação, o wunderground por vezes erra.


----------



## Z13 (21 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

Por Bragança tudo tranquilo...

Extremos do dia: *10,4ºC  26,9ºC*

Actuais: *17,7ºC* e *45%* de HR


----------



## panda (21 Mai 2011 às 22:48)

actual 17.9ºc e 52%HR
extremos de hoje 14.8ºc27.7ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2011 às 01:34)

Boas noites.

Hoje o dia foi passado em Lisboa e acabado de chegar....e não podia de deixar vir aqui ,é o viçio .

Tudo calmo e vento fraco,actual 17.2ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2011 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 20,0ºC.

Mínima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2011 às 16:00)

Boas tardes.

Limpo pela manhã e já com muitas nuvens em volta da cidade e ambiente ,actual 29.3ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## fcechini (22 Mai 2011 às 16:42)

Bragança : 26,1ºC
Vila Real : 25,1ºC
Chaves : 26,9ºC


Esta bem quente por ai ...


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

fcechini disse:


> Bragança : 26,1ºC
> Vila Real : 25,1ºC
> Chaves : 26,9ºC
> 
> ...



lol, e isto não é nada.... Quando chegar Julho, e o S. Pedro se lembrar de ligar o ar condicionado no quente.... até derretemos . 40º á sombra como se costuma dizer. 

Dia quente aqui em CB. Actual céu limpo com alguns farrapos á volta da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

Boas,algumas nuvens pela tarde e já a fazer-se sentir o ,actual 22.2ºC e 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 29.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

boas
dia de sol e com uma subida de temperatura, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, nao houve vento... 

extremos: 14.4ºC de minima e 24.5ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com uns agradaveis 18.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2011 às 23:38)

Vento fraco de NW com 20.8ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mai 2011 às 07:16)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo e sem vento, e nevoeiro nas zonas baixas... 
sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (23 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

Por aqui céu limpo com 28ºC.
Nuvens a formar-se na zona norte e este, vamos lá ver o que vem de tarde eheheheh.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está metade com alguma nebulosidade alta e o restante praticamente encoberto e escuro e já com o som de trovoada de fundo.

Temperatura nos *29.2ºC* e *48%* de HR


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2011 às 15:01)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Por aqui o céu está metade com alguma nebulosidade alta e o restante praticamente encoberto e escuro e já com o som de trovoada de fundo.
> 
> Temperatura nos *29.2ºC* e *48%* de HR



Formações muito interessantes para os lados de Arganil/Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2011 às 16:26)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus e cumulunimbus, com algum desenvolvimento.

Actuais 27,0ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Norther (23 Mai 2011 às 17:25)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vai-se ouvindo uns trovões, ainda não chove


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 17:27)




----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

Reflectividade de 60 dbz É OBRA!!!!  














Debaixo desta célula está a cair o mundo. O radar da intensidade da precipitação, também do IM, mostra _rain rates_ superiores a 100 mm/hora.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2011 às 18:44)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por cumulunimbus, com muito calor e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 26,2ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## pedro vitorino (23 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

por Tarouca céu muito escuro, a este, uma grande célula está em garnde desenvolvimento


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

O ambiente volta a aquecer e a tornar-se mais seco, com vento agora moderado, e com células muito estáticas entre ENE e SSE. Está um ambiente irrespirável!

Actuais 26,7ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## Black_Heart (23 Mai 2011 às 20:19)

Por aqui o céu caminha para o limpo, com boas formações a sul e a este


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e trovoada e nem um pingo pela zona ...hoje o ambiente foi de ,actual 22.4ºC com vento fraco e trovoada ao longe .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 31.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2011 às 20:25)

Céu parcialmente nublado, com as células a recuar. por hoje já não deve haver festa...

Actuais 25,0ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2011 às 20:54)

Do nada, pôs-se de noite começou a chover forte e cair granizo (algum do tamanho de berlindes).


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2011 às 20:57)




----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mai 2011 às 21:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, formaram-se celulas nos sitios do custume; serra da estrela e açor... 
nao houve vento por aqui e com uma naova maxima... ~

extremos: 14.0ºC de minima e 31.7ºC de maxima

actuais: 

ainda com 23.0ºC e sem vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2011 às 21:20)

Boas,por aqui os trovões e relâmpagos são mais que muitos ..até fazem fila  a W da cidade,por aqui continua tudo seco ,actual 21.4ºC.


----------



## FRibeiro (23 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

É verdade Albimeteo, bastante foram os relâmpagos e após várias tentativas falhadas consegui capturar este!
Agora mais calmo, 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

Boas,nublado e calma total,actual 21.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2011 às 01:34)

Por aqui tudo calmo.

Actuais: *18.6ºC* e *74%*.

Mínima: *14.1ºC*
Máxima:* 29.6ºC*


----------



## panda (24 Mai 2011 às 02:31)

mais uma vez alguem me pode explicar como se mete aqui fotos
obrigado


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mai 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e ja com uma temperatura de 20.1ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Mai 2011 às 09:34)

panda disse:


> mais uma vez alguem me pode explicar como se mete aqui fotos
> obrigado



Todas as instruções no link abaixo : 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## CSOF (24 Mai 2011 às 10:18)

Bom dia, por aqui ontem à tarde caiu uma chuvada tremenda, assim que tiver oportunidade nostro fotos.....


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2011 às 17:35)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 31 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2011 às 17:47)

30ºC pela primeira vez este ano.

29,0ºC por agora e o céu com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.

Máxima de 30,2ºC.


----------



## pedro vitorino (24 Mai 2011 às 17:49)

animado para estes lados, muita trovoada, chuva/granizo.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2011 às 17:59)

Para os interessados em fazer uma caçada este fim-de-semana, vejam  este tópico.


----------



## cm3pt (24 Mai 2011 às 18:30)

Vila Real, uma trovoada curta, provocada por uma pequena célula. Ainda choveu um pouco, mas nada de especial, agora calmo. Ar um pouco menos sufocante que há pouco


----------



## jpc (24 Mai 2011 às 18:41)

Boa tarde.

Hoje pelas 17:30 e durante 45 miutos, caiu uma quantidade inacreditável de chuva na zona do Hospital de Viseu. Na minha casa, que dista em linha recta 1500 metros, a chuva foi quase nada. E acreditem que era mesma muita chuva, pois eu já apanhei uma monção na India( Goa...).
Abraço
                     jpc


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

Boa tarde

Grandes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical povoam os céus de Bragança, à pouco caiu um curto aguaceiro de pingas grossas, veremos se ainda temos direito a trovoada aqui pelo Nordeste


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Grandes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical povoam os céus de Bragança, à pouco caiu um curto aguaceiro de pingas grossas, veremos se ainda temos direito a trovoada aqui pelo Nordeste



Mais cedo tivesse falado mais cedo se ouviam os primeiros trovões distantes

Vermos se fica por aqui ou se vamos ter festa rija


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2011 às 19:59)

> *Inundações após súbita queda de granizo em Viseu*
> 
> Uma intensa queda de granizo durante cerca de 30 minutos provocou, esta terça-feira, na cidade de Viseu, dezenas de pequenas inundações na via pública e em casas.
> 
> ...


http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Viseu&Option=Interior&content_id=1860449


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente com ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado durante a tarde... apareceram aqui algumas celulas mas passou tudo ao lado... 

extremos: 15.8ºC de minima e 31.4ºC de maxima

actuais: 
existem celulas a Este (serra da estrela) e vejo uma a sul daqui, nao ha vento e estou ainda com  27.5ºC e com a humidade nos 59% esta mesmo abafado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2011 às 20:14)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo pela manhã com muitas nuvens durante a tarde...subida da temperatura ,actual 29.3ºC e 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.2ºC / 32.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 20:18)

MSantos disse:


> Mais cedo tivesse falado mais cedo se ouviam os primeiros trovões distantes
> 
> Vermos se fica por aqui ou se vamos ter festa rija



Acabou por não dar em nada, alguns trovões distantes e nada mais que isso, segundo o satélite a célula parece ter-se dissipado, entretanto outra célula formou-se a Nordeste daqui já em Espanha mas parece que está a passar ao lado de Bragança... Amanha à mais


----------



## Fil (24 Mai 2011 às 20:55)

Bem, foi mais um dia do mês em que o GFS previu bastante precipitação e pouco ou nada caíu. Neste mÊs já deve andar entre 60 e 80 mm previstos para Bragança pelo GFS (Grande Fail System) e em vez disso caíram uns 2 mm. A ver o que nos depara o amanhã.

Temperatura actual de 21,1ºC e um pôr do sol bastante bonito.

Mínima de 15,9ºC e máxima de 28,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Por aqui ambiente ainda ,actual 25.9ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Z13 (24 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

De facto o dia pelo nordeste foi mais um de desilusão, para quem gosta de acção!

Muito calor (foi o mais quente do ano) e uma humidade relativa de *12%* ao fim da tarde!

*Extremos do dia: 12,9ºC  32,2ºC*

Temp. actual: *19,5ºC* parece Agosto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2011 às 23:36)

Pela parte  sul da cidade ainda noite tropical ...com 24.8ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2011 às 01:52)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *30.9ºC* às 15:55.

Neste momento *20.1ºC*. 
Agradece-se uma noite fresca para arrefecer as casas.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 06:56)

Trovoada a chegar à Gralheira, Montemuro.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mai 2011 às 07:30)

bom dia

por aqui fui acordado por uma forte trovoada as 4h da manha, e bastante chuva 
o dia chega com ceu nublado vento fraco e com 22.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 11:27)

Bons dias.

Nuvens altas com o ambiente a ficar abafado ,actual 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 14:20)

Boas,mais nuvens e mais ,actual 30.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (25 Mai 2011 às 15:01)

boas
tudo calmo por estas bandas actual 30.3ºc e 20%HR


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 15:06)

Bastantes células a surgirem no interior norte e centro.


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Mai 2011 às 15:16)

Não deve demorar muito até que a trovoada chegue a Vila Real.
Neste momento céu muito nublado e rajadas de vento.


----------



## panda (25 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

esta foto foi do ano 2010.(cova da beira)


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2011 às 15:25)

Céu nublado por altocumulus, cumulus e cumulunimbus, principalmente a NW e SE. Ambiente muito quente e abafado, com vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Actuais 29,1ºC e 30%Hr, com 1,2mm(às 06h).


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

Já chove e troveja em Vila Real!!!!


----------



## panda (25 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

ano 2010.isto aconteceu entre o Tortosendo e Fundão ( cova da beira)


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 15:38)

Que fotos espectaculares, Panda!

--------------

Corredor de aguaceiros visível a partir da webcam da Aldeia da Serra, Seia.


----------



## cm3pt (25 Mai 2011 às 15:48)

DOIS raios a cairem em Vila Real. Um tinha aspecto de ser positivo pois fez um grande arco. Caiu ao que parece a sudoeste da cidade. O outro caiu numa antena mesmo no Centro. Numa antena no edificio de cota mais alta da cidade (Edif Pioledo). Mais uma vez minha pobre camara video continua no estaleiro


----------



## F_R (25 Mai 2011 às 16:03)

Disseram agora na rádio que houve grande temporal na zona de Lamego.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 16:04)

*Tempestade provoca ferido no distrito em Viseu*

por Amadeu Araújo Hoje

*Uma violenta tempestade está a fustigar, nesta altura, o distrito de Viseu. Há um ferido, um homem atingido por raio, e elevados prejuízos materiais.*

A situação mais grave vive-se em Lamego onde, de acordo com a protecção Civil, "o sistema de drenagem não aguentou as chuvadas".
O vereador Manuel Coutinho adiantou que "a cidade está alagada e todo o efectivo da Protecção Civil está na rua". O comandante distrital da Protecção Civil reportou a existência de um ferido grave, "um homem de 40 anos atingido por um raio quando procedia a reparações no telhado".
A Protecção Civil adianta ainda que o mau tempo está a provocar condicionamentos nos concelhos de Tondela, Carregal do Sal e Vouzela.

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1861141&seccao=Norte

sat:






estas formações são perfeitamente visíveis aqui do Porto. 

tenho o detector a registar 10/12 descargas por minuto...


----------



## pedro vitorino (25 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

é o caos na cidade de lamego, a cidade está alagada complemente.
em 5min de chuva o resultado


----------



## MontijoCity (25 Mai 2011 às 17:44)

Mete ai umas fotografias para a malta ver como isso está por ai.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

Está uma bela célula entre o norte e o centro norte, deve tar a chover bem.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

Foi um período bastante tenso entre as 15 e as 17h, apesar de cá não ter chovido, foi vento assustador, certamente a quase 70 a 80km/h, assim vindo do nada, e muita  trovoada, com escuridão à mistura. Para variar, passou uns km a N.

Actuais 24,0ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

Não conseguiste medir rajada com o anemómetro (não tinhas o da Auriol?)? É que 70-80 km/h já é significativo


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2011 às 18:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não conseguiste medir rajada com o anemómetro (não tinhas o da Auriol?)? É que 70-80 km/h já é significativo



Infelizmente o meu anemómetro partiu-se com uma bolada... Mas sem dúvida que era acima dos 60km/h.


----------



## Microburst (25 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

Espero que o senhor que foi atingido pela descarga eléctrica se recupere rapidamente. Este é sempre o lado menos bonito, e mais real, da nossa meteoloucura.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está com alguma nebulosidade, mas nada que aparentemente resulte em alguma coisa. O vento sopra fraco a muito fraco.


----------



## pedro vitorino (25 Mai 2011 às 20:59)

este video nao retrata praticamente nada do que se viveu na cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nuvens altas de manha e outra forte trovoada de tarde entre as 15 e as 16.30h, mas nao choveu...  
ficou tudo mesmo escuro, estava a trabalhar a luz foi abaixo durante uns 5 minutos... (coisa que aqui e raro) ficamos todos contentes 
extremos: 19.4ºC de minima e 31.9ºC de maxima
actuais^: ceu nublado, sem vento e ainda com 24.2ºC


a trovoada das 4h da manha debateu-se principalmente no carregal do sal, onde fez alguns estragos na rede fixa de telefone e tambem para a malta que tem a Meo por iptv...segundo alguns colegas de lá, ainda nao tem o problema resolvido... houve queda de granizo mas nao sei se estragou alguma coisa...


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Aqui em Bragança o dia voltou a ser um fiasco, uma célula passou a Este de cidade a meio da tarde e foram audíveis vários trovões e ainda vi um belo raio, mas foi só mesmo isso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Boas,muitas nuvens pela tarde para dar lugar a uma noite estrelada a esta hora ,tarde quente e abafada ,actual 23.0ºC e 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

Vento muito fraco com 21.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Mai 2011 às 23:53)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Bragança o dia voltou a ser um fiasco, uma célula passou a Este de cidade a meio da tarde e foram audíveis vários trovões e ainda vi um belo raio, mas foi só mesmo isso



Podes crer... 

Valeram pelo menos os pequenos aguaceiros que caíram ao longo do dia e que refrescaram, cada um na sua vez, o dia!

Extremos de hoje: *12,4ºC  30,7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 00:20)

Z13 disse:


> Podes crer...
> 
> Valeram pelo menos os pequenos aguaceiros que caíram ao longo do dia e que refrescaram, cada um na sua vez, o dia!
> 
> Extremos de hoje: *12,4ºC  30,7ºC*



Sim, tens razão, esqueci-me de referir os curtos aguaceiros tropicais, mas o dia prometia muito mais do que o que acabou por acontecer


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mai 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia

por aqui o dia cchega com ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio... sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2011 às 12:42)

Boas tardes.

Muitas nuvens em aumento com vento moderado de S/SW...ambiente mais fresco hoje ,actual 22.4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2011 às 14:19)

Boas,nublado e vento moderado,actual 23.2ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Mai 2011 às 15:05)

cm3pt disse:


> DOIS raios a cairem em Vila Real. Um tinha aspecto de ser positivo pois fez um grande arco. Caiu ao que parece a sudoeste da cidade. O outro caiu numa antena mesmo no Centro. Numa antena no edificio de cota mais alta da cidade (Edif Pioledo). Mais uma vez minha pobre camara video continua no estaleiro




No Edifício do Pioledo creio que não foi. Eu trabalho nele e se fosse o estrondo seria bem maior do que o sentido ontem. Penso que foi no Bairro de São Vicente de Paula (o que costuma ser usual... tal como no edifício do Governo Civil e da Segurança Social).
Agora parece que vem mais uma trovoada... pelo menos o céu já está nublado e já caíram umas pingas.


----------



## cm3pt (26 Mai 2011 às 15:41)

VILA REAL disse:


> No Edifício do Pioledo creio que não foi. Eu trabalho nele e se fosse o estrondo seria bem maior do que o sentido ontem. Penso que foi no Bairro de São Vicente de Paula (o que costuma ser usual... tal como no edifício do Governo Civil e da Segurança Social).
> Agora parece que vem mais uma trovoada... pelo menos o céu já está nublado e já caíram umas pingas.



OK eu pensei que era no Pioledo porque vivo no Mantas e o risco do raio parece ter-se abatido ai. Pode ter sido mais atras ate pq o estrondo nem foi assim tão grande. Agora há pouco ouvi outro estrondo.  parece que vai haver mais


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 17:16)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco em Bragança, mas sempre dá para refrescar a tarde que seguia bem quente

Olhando o satélite sâo visível algumas células nos distritos de Viseu e Vila Real, vermos se alguma se aproxima de Bragança, o que parece qu não vai acontecer.

A zona de Lamego e concelhos próximos deve estar debaixo de forte trovoada.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mai 2011 às 18:01)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão na Covilhã, mas sem precipitação até ao momento...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 18:02)

Segundo dia de intensa trovoada nas serras de Montemurro e Leomil (distrito de Viseu), e também no distrito de Vila Real, mas sem nenhuma EMA por perto para registar nada.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

Será que Bragança vai continuar a ver as trovoadas a passarem todas ao lado??

Neste momento o céu está encoberto pelas nuvens resultantes das células em dissipação nos distritos de Vila Real e Viseu, vermos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde, mas já estou a perder a esperança...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

Céu nublado, sem trovoada, chuva ou vento, pelo quarto dia consecutivo, passa tudo a Norte. 

Actuais 23,8ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mai 2011 às 20:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens maioritariamente altas, houve vento durante a tarde... 
extremos: 16.4ºC de minima e 29.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e com 20.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Céu nublado por stratocumulus e penso nimbostratus, vento fraco de S.

Actuais 21,5ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## panda (26 Mai 2011 às 20:59)

céu nublado e sem vento
actual21ºc e 48% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 01:35)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 16.0ºC e 89%HR.

Dados de ontem 17.2ºC / 25.2ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 02:17)

> *Santa Marta de Penaguião
> Chuva forte causa danos*
> 
> Uma tromba-d’água e granizo, ocorrida pelas 16h30 de ontem, deixou um rasto de destruição no concelho de Santa Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real. A intempérie durou quase uma hora e levou mesmo à derrocada de um muro de protecção da ponte sobre o rio Corgo.
> ...


Correio da Manhã

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qRreI57g-E"]YouTube        - ‪Santa Marta De PenaguiÃ£o‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, nao ha vento e ha nevoeiro sobre o rio... sigo com 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 11:39)

Bons dias.

Dia fresco,que é muito bom ...muitas nuvens com vento fraco de E,actual 22.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 12:52)

Nuvens negras no horizonte e sem sol ,actual 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 13:43)

Boas,há momentos caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 0.2mm...muito sol neste momento e trovoada ao longe,actual 24.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 14:02)

A SE muito escuro e trovoada com 24.8ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

céu muito escuro e com trovoada e vento
actual 21.6ºc


----------



## Serrano (27 Mai 2011 às 17:27)

Trovoada na Covilhã e com algum granizo...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mai 2011 às 19:31)

Dia de algumas nuvens com trovada para a tarde, mas sem chuva...

Actuais 22,3ºC e %HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2011 às 19:44)

boas

dia de muitas nuvens e trovoada durante a tarde, mas nao choveu...nao houve vento... 
extremos: 16.4ºC de minima e 30.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto por uma celula em dissipação, nao ha vento e sigo com 22.3ºC


----------



## panda (27 Mai 2011 às 20:53)

fim da , céu ja com claros
precipitação acumulada 2.0 mm.
MAX rajada de vento 22.3 kmh.
actual 18ºc e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 21:49)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 19.8ºC e 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 25.4ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2011 às 22:53)

Tudo calmo com 19.3ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Mai 2011 às 23:37)

céu limpo, 16.5ºC e 60%HR


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2011 às 00:11)

Depois de alguma trovoada agora chove com 15,9ºC.


.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2011 às 10:27)

Manhã com muito sol e vento fraco de NE. Será que com a instabilidade dos próximos dias cubro a "dívida" de maio, de mais de 40mm???

Actuais 22,5ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 18,9ºC.

Mínima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Mai 2011 às 11:24)

De facto, ontem à noite ainda recolhi *3mm*... nada mau!

Por agora sol e *21,4ºC*

A mínima que registei foi de 10,3ºC


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 13:16)

Temos trovoada por aqui! O vento já sopra de rajada e devem começar a cair os primeiros pingos a qualquer momento! A temperatura está fresca..


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 13:24)

Chuva e relâmpagos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2011 às 13:40)

Boas tardes.

Neste momento uma enorme trovoada a passar por cima da cidade...de iniçio com muito vento mas agora só com muita  com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Mai 2011 às 13:52)

Esta foi tirada ontem do Cimo da Vila para a Cova da Beira






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

Ainda se ouvem os últimos relâmpagos, mas a trovoada já se está a afastar... Como estava na rua será escusado dizer que apanhei uma molha . Houve uns 2 ou 3 minutos durante a trovoada em que caía um relâmpago a cada 30 segundos, impressionante, mas a trovoada passou ao largo da cidade, o máximo que contei foram 3 segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão.

EDITADO: O S. Pedro acabou de fechar a torneira aqui para estas bandas.


----------



## Sirilo (28 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

Excelente foto Norther!


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 14:12)

Excelente foto Norther.

É pena os cabos.


----------



## Norther (28 Mai 2011 às 14:18)

parece aproximarce nova trovoada á Cova da Beira vinda de Sul pela Serra da Gardunha


----------



## Norther (28 Mai 2011 às 14:20)

Lousano disse:


> Excelente foto Norther.
> 
> É pena os cabos.




Pois foi, foi o unico citio que encontrei coberto ja que a trovoada estava nas ultimas


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Mai 2011 às 14:28)

Norther disse:


> parece aproximarce nova trovoada á Cova da Beira vinda de Sul pela Serra da Gardunha



Se calhar é a que passou aqui na zona de CB .


----------



## panda (28 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Norther disse:


> Esta foi tirada ontem do Cimo da Vila para a Cova da Beira
> 
> 
> 
> ...




temos que cortar os cabos


----------



## dahon (28 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

E do nada aqui por Viseu acabei de ter 10 minutos bastante intensos, com trovoada mesmo por cima e granizo com dimensões consideráveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

Boas,por aqui voltou tudo ao normal ,muito sol e vento fraco,o evento de há bocado rendeu 2.4mm e muito barulho,actual 26.4ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

Já rufam os tambores, mais uma trovoada que se aproxima de S-SE. O ambiente está abafado.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

Pelo ruído dos trovões parece estar a afastar-se, já longe. Mas a verdade é que pela imagem de radar parece que vem aí da grossa! Será??


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mai 2011 às 18:40)

> Pelo ruído dos trovões parece estar a afastar-se, já longe. Mas a verdade é que pela imagem de radar parece que vem aí da grossa! Será??



Vai em direção a Castelo Branco


----------



## RMira (28 Mai 2011 às 18:45)

Atenção Castelo Branco, algo de muito forte está para chegar, pelo menos na imagem de radar...vermelhão!!!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 18:46)

Está a chover há 15min, mas pouco ainda. O pior parece estar a passar 15km ao lado. Mas olhando para o radar está a chegar qualquer coisa da grossa. Os trovões já estiveram mais próximos e agora parecem afastar-se outra vez..


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 19:16)

Por aqui continua a chover fraco ainda, embora pingos grossos. O céu está todo nublado, mas praticamente noite a este, sul e a oeste da cidade. Os relâmpagos são quase constantes, a cada 20segundos mais um. O vento ainda fraco com uma ou outra sacudidela.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover fraco ainda, embora pingos grossos. O céu está todo nublado, mas praticamente noite a este, sul e a oeste da cidade. Os relâmpagos são quase constantes, a cada 20segundos mais um. O vento ainda fraco com uma ou outra sacudidela.



É nestas alturas que gostava de ir aí visitar os avós


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 19:49)

Bem, acho que já acabou a festa, já não chove aqui há 20min, só uns pingos.

O que parecia ser uma tempestade, acabou por não dar em quase nada. Uma parte da chuva forte passou a este da cidade e a outra a oeste, por aqui só águaceiros e relâmpagos. Se fosse 1h ou 2h atrás vinha coisa grossa mesmo! Mas a esta hora já a convectividade é nula, ou seja o pior da "tempestade" acabou por se dissipar na direção da cidade! 

Azar.. Se passasse aqui às 17h tinha festa grossa, assim já quase às 20h foi só uma ameaça, coisa de nada!


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mai 2011 às 19:52)

A trovoada anda bem perto...





Temperatura actual:* 20.5ºC *e *76%* de HR.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

Engraçado, as nuvens por cima de mim são mamathus, umas bolas bem grossas aglomeradas, num céu completamente nublado, pelo que nem consigo avistar cumulonimbos, só vejo a base das nuvens, mas estão fantásticas, não tenho é máquina fotográfica aqui.


----------



## dahon (28 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Neste momento está trovejar e chove fraco por Viseu.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

boas

eu nao estive em santa comba hoje, fui ate a figueira em trabalho e la esteve um dia nde verao ate ao meio da tarde, onde por volta das 18h (hora que vim embora apanhei trovoada e bastante chuva, desde a Figueira ate a Barrajem da Aguieira, vi bastantes raios sobretudo na barrajem...  

mas sube que houve festa rija aqui em santa comba entre as 13.30h as 15h bastante trovoada, chuva e vento... 

extremos (S.C.Dao): 16.6ºC de mma e 28.7ºC de maxima

actuais: trovoada mas mais activa na zona de tabua e Carregal, vento fraco e chove moderado por aqui... sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

Boa noite

Hoje por terras de Carvalhal Redondo, acabai de assistir a uma bela travoada, pena não ter trazido a minha câmara. Foi fantástico


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2011 às 22:53)

Boas,hoje foi dia de muito barulho e pouco sumo ...neste momento tudo calmo com 18.4ºC e 86%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.4ºC e 2.8mm.


----------



## panda (28 Mai 2011 às 23:50)

actual 18.4ºC e 60%HR.
ao anoitecer houve precipitação e com alguns  a mistura
precipitação acumulada 1.7mm. 
de momento céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 00:27)

Boas,poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2011 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Chuva moderada e 16,0ºC por agora.

14,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 12:46)

Bons dias.

O dia nasceu com algumas nuvens e sol de vez em quando com vento fraco,actual 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 15:59)

Boas,por aqui o céu continua com muitas nuvens e sol...o vento vai ficando moderado de S/SW,actual 25.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mai 2011 às 17:50)

boas

por aqui dia de muitas nuvens com um forte aguaceiro neste mometo, mas nao troveja, o vento e que sopra moderado com rajadas... sigo com 23.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sol com 24.6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2011 às 18:09)

Duas pequenas células parecem formar-se deslocando-se de SSW agora pelo final da tarde pelos distritos de Portalegre e Castelo Branco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

Neste momento o sol mais escondido e escuro a sul,actual 22.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

por aqui houve trovoada, e chuva entre as 19.30 as 20h foi rapida... 

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 19.4ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Boas,hoje por mais nuvens que passassem por aqui era dia não ...nem uma gota do céu ,actual 19.2ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 26.0ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Mai 2011 às 21:57)

Norther disse:


> Esta foi tirada ontem do Cimo da Vila para a Cova da Beira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Norther, parabéns pela foto, excelente _timing_! Uma das melhores imagens que aqui têm sido colocadas nesta Primavera com tantas trovoadas de Norte a Sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Muitas estrelas e vento fraco de W,actual 18.4ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Mai 2011 às 13:36)

Manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes, desde as 11h. Neste momento parou de chover!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2011 às 14:02)

Bons tardes.

Foi uma manhã bem regada já com 21.2mm ,actual 17.3ºC e com o sol aparecer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2011 às 15:09)

Boas,desta vez as nuvens acertaram em cheio aqui pela zona ...só em 20m cairam 15.0mm ,já estava farto de chover na zona sul da cidade, tive que deslocar-me ao outro lado da cidade na altura por lá só pingava.

Agora tudo calmo com sol e muitas nuvens,actual 20.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

*25,6mm *em Viseu/cidade, das 15h às 16h utc.


----------



## HFSantos (30 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

AnDré disse:


> *25,6mm *em Viseu/cidade, das 15h às 16h utc.



Em Moimenta da Beira, na hora anterior, foi aproximadamente 10 mm.


----------



## jpc (30 Mai 2011 às 18:44)

Boa tarde,
Em Viseu depois de uma hora de acalmia, chove torrencialmente...

Abraço
                   jpc


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2011 às 18:46)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro ate as 10h... depois disso o ceu esteve sepre nublado... 
a tarde foi trovoada principalmente entre as 14h e as 16h... 
extremos: 15.8ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima

actuais: chove neste momento mas sem trovoada, vento fraco e sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2011 às 21:15)

Boas,tarde tranquila com muitas nuvens e sol,actual 18.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 23.8ºC e 21.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2011 às 21:30)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo nao ha vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2011 às 23:10)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,actual 17.1ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 23:40)

*Chuva forte volta atacar: agora em Viseu*

Os bombeiros de Viseu não tiveram esta segunda-feira mãos a medir, ao final da tarde, com dezenas de chamadas para ocorrer a pequenas inundações de caves e garagens em habitações no concelho após 45 minutos de chuva intensa. O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) disse à agência Lusa que as ocorrências foram muitas, mas «sem que se tenha registado alguma de gravidade».
Numa ronda pela cidade de Viseu, a Lusa constatou que algumas vias, como a de acesso entre o Viso e a estrada de Nelas, estiveram cortadas ao trânsito. Entre a rotunda do Palácio do Gelo e Jugueiros a circulação estava ainda cortada quando passava mais de uma hora após a chuva intensa.
A chuvada durou sensivelmente entre as 16:45 e as 17:30. O trânsito esteve difícil na cidade, mas, de uma forma geral, normalizou pouco depois do fim da chuvada.

TVI24


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mai 2011 às 07:27)

bom dia

o dia começa com ceu encoberto por uma neblina mas nota-se o sol a querer omper, nao ha vento e sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2011 às 15:05)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia promete ser mais calmo ...com seguimento para o mês seguinte nos primeiros dias.

Céu limpo pela manhã com aumento das nuvens que parecem ser inofensivas ,ambiente mais quente e vento fraco de N,actual 26.7ºC  e com vento de N na zona onde moro parece que fico numa ilha de calor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2011 às 17:07)

Nuvens e sol com 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

Boas,muitas nuvens em volta  com céu limpo pela zona,actual 26.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina ate por volta das 10h, depois disso o dia foi de ceu limpo, tornando-se temporariamente muito nublado no inicio da tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco de oeste durante a tarde... 

extremos: 16.5ºC de minima e 26.7ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e com 20.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

Boas,por aqui o céu já virou a limpo com vento fraco de NW,actuais 22.2ºC e 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------

